# What does it cost for wood in your neck of the woods?



## jaychino415 (Jun 1, 2013)

How much does it cost for a cord in your neck of the woods? species?


----------



## fireview2788 (Jun 1, 2013)

Mixed "seasoned" (yes, that was sarcastic) goes from $150 to $175 a cord.  I've seen it as high at $200 for hardwood.

fv


----------



## jkranes (Jun 1, 2013)

Prices are all over the map around here (Boston area). Location and delivery are big factors; I've seen as low as $100/cord if you pick it up yourself, or as high as $600/cord delivered. I just paid $200 for a cord of green mixed hardwood, delivered, about 75% oak, which was the best deal I could find after making a lot of phone calls to craigslist sellers. The highest prices ($500 - $600/cord) are from established firewood businesses whose clients are presumably mostly wealthy people burning for aesthetics, not heat.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 1, 2013)

$200 to $300
Some variables, all birch is the most $$ , travel distance from seller, etc.
Just check any area's CL fire wood ads
Anchorage

Thing here, like most places, is it's rare to see anyone sellers really having true seasoned wood.
I think if anyone had the room to season wood far a full year , they could get primium prices for it
to educated buyers.
Lots of people don't have room (or the want) to get 2 to 3 years ahead to have good dry seasoned wood.
A nice in the market that needs filled in most areas.
Might sell less wood, but make more $$ per cord.
Once the base client list got set up, it would grow due to word of mouth & references.
Tough part will be educating the buyers to what seasoned dry wood is, why it's better etc.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 1, 2013)

usually, just beer.....


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 1, 2013)

C/s/d is about $165-180.
Log loads are about $75. Over 95% Oak, unless you want something else.
The last time I asked, the difference between a mixed load and oak was negligible, so Oak it was.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> usually, just beer.....


You don't count.
In your case, it would be, "how much do you get paid for your firewood".
Even that doesn't fully describe it, and now I'm sure the OP is totally confused.
Oh, jaychino415, in case no one's done this, welcome to the Hearth.


----------



## StihlHead (Jun 1, 2013)

Here its anywhere from $175-$225 for a cord of delivered Doug fir. $300 for oak or madrone. One insane guy on CL wants $450 for apple, delivered here from WA state. Dryness varies an the source. The guy I bought a true measured cord of fir from sold me 2 year barn dry fir, and it was bone dry. He is not the normal firewood jocky though, and most wood here is sold green to one year seasoned, and they are usually short or really loose stacked cords.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jun 1, 2013)

I've seen some recent ads for 175 green, split and delivered - probably a mix. Typical burn season prices for delivered, split 'seasoned' wood usually 225-275 ish. Cheers!


----------



## billb3 (Jun 1, 2013)

$200-225 for "seasoned" cut any length you want.


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 1, 2013)

150 to 160 a cord is what I usually see in the paper local. Craigslist has a lot of guys selling cut up slab or someone that thinks they are in the gold market. For my wood it's just time,fuel and sweat equity.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 1, 2013)

Around here nobody seems to know what a cord of wood is. They say it is a cord and the price has been 45-50 the last couple years. That is about 1/3 of a cord.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 1, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> *You don't count.*
> *In your case, it would be, "how much do you get paid for your firewood".*
> Even that doesn't fully describe it, and now I'm sure the OP is totally confused.
> Oh, jaychino415, in case no one's done this, welcome to the Hearth.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 1, 2013)

Strange how now (& the past 2 months) is the "off season" for fire wood.
Buyers should take advantage of the cheaper prices, & get it early in the year ,
get it stacked & seasoning all summer.



Backwoods Savage said:


> ey say it is a cord and the price has been 45-50 the last couple years. That is about 1/3 of a cord.


 
 Michigan is an undefined amount , "face cord area"  now. 
Times are changing


----------



## hobbyheater (Jun 1, 2013)

jaychino415 said:


> How much does it cost for a cord in your neck of the woods? species?


 





This is the Island Community of Alert Bay, BC. People just wait for the logs to float by so their firewood is free. Preferred trees are hemlock or fir and the split and stacked wood is hemlock.






For me, the wood is road side waste after logging is complete. My preference is Douglas fir,our western hemlock. We have no dominant species of hardwoods in this area





The road side waste is free for the taking. The logging company just requests that you get a free cutting and transport permit from them.




Another source of firewood for the locals is charity wood cuts. This being a grade 12 class fund raiser at $55.00 a pickup load - split and delivered. The wood in this picture is alder. Western Forest Products makes the wood available free to several charities.


----------



## lukem (Jun 1, 2013)

$150 for a cord of whatever you want.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jun 2, 2013)

For the good stuff around here it costs $170 per cubic Metre which equates to $615 per cord. This is good wood which is actually dry and seasoned - but expensive.

You can get a lot for free if you wait until summer - people 'give it away' and most people forget they need wood all year round.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Jun 2, 2013)

Around here in Québec, the cost is $125 for a small cord (1/3rd of a real cord).  This is for maple, unseasoned, delivered.


----------



## nate379 (Jun 2, 2013)

"small cord"... hahahah!

I don't sell them there "dictionary" cords. 



Laurent Cyr said:


> Around here in Québec, the cost is $125 for a small cord (1/3rd of a real cord). This is for maple, unseasoned, delivered.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jun 2, 2013)

No such thing as a real cord. What they deliver is 225-250 mixed. 400. for all oak. wet, heavy and seasoned?
That's why I scrounge.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jun 2, 2013)

+- $50.00 1/3 cord delivered. or $75.00 for a full cord log length delivered.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 2, 2013)

$ 125 a cord tree length or $260-300csd prices have jumped the last few years for sure since they started to chip it all and send it to the pellet mills.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Jun 2, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> No such thing as a real cord. What they deliver is 225-250 mixed. 400. for all oak. wet, heavy and seasoned?
> That's why I scrounge.


 I meant a full cord.  Around here, when you talk about a cord, it is a third of a full cord.
Anyway, too expensive.  If you wan to heat with wood, you either scrounge, or you have you own wood lot.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jun 3, 2013)

I see red gum advertised around me for around $170 AU a square meter or a small trailer load...i note the local hardware has their firewood stored out the back sitting on the ground out in the rain....i feel sorry for people buying that expecting dry wood for this winter....


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 3, 2013)

I see "seasoned mixed hardwood" for between $150 and $250 in the NY metro area. Last I bought back in 2008 a paid $150.


----------



## ailanthus (Jun 3, 2013)

$150-225 for oak c/s/s (cut/split/"seasoned"). A few nearby tree services that charge closer to $100 if you pick it up. Enough people burn around here that they're able to charge for it - I talked to the owner of one of the tree services recently. They just sell firewood to keep the guys busy processing on slow days and put a small dent in the annual gas bill.


----------



## red oak (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen a cord of mixed hardwoods advertised for $120.00.  And yes that is a full cord, cut split and dumped.  I've also seen deals on buying in bulk, like 3 cords for $350 or so.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jun 3, 2013)

If you want "seasoned" wood around here, you need to buy kiln dried wood -it will cost you $375 a cord delivered and stacked. It will be a full cord and then some and it burns like a dream. Mixed hardwoods, mostly ash in these parts but enough oak to be a good mix.  They guarantee 12% moisture and will beat you to the ax to prove it on delivery.

Otherwise, even the "big" guys around here sell cords $200-$250 delivered (dirt and debris included for free) and think 25% moisture is "seasoned" They think they can drop way in advance and "cut to length" is seasoned just because it's sat on their lot a year.

Thanks To Sandy there is more wood here than anyone knows what to do with so I won't need to buy wood anytime soon.  Still a huge pile of oak the township cut months ago just sitting, no joke, we have enough trouble finding room to stack what we have!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 3, 2013)

hobbyheater said:


> View attachment 103466
> 
> 
> This is the Island Community of Alert Bay, BC. People just wait for the logs to float by so their firewood is free. Preferred trees are hemlock or fir and the split and stacked wood is hemlock.
> ...


Is that top picture suppose to be a river? Lol


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 3, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> If you want "seasoned" wood around here, you need to buy kiln dried wood -it will cost you $375 a cord delivered and stacked. It will be a full cord and then some and it burns like a dream. Mixed hardwoods, mostly ash in these parts but enough oak to be a good mix.  They guarantee 12% moisture and will beat you to the ax to prove it on delivery.
> 
> Otherwise, even the "big" guys around here sell cords $200-$250 delivered (dirt and debris included for free) and think 25% moisture is "seasoned" They think they can drop way in advance and "cut to length" is seasoned just because it's sat on their lot a year.
> 
> Thanks To Sandy there is more wood here than anyone knows what to do with so I won't need to buy wood anytime soon.  Still a huge pile of oak the township cut months ago just sitting, no joke, we have enough trouble finding room to stack what we have!


I'm willing to take some, I don't even have any oak...:-(


----------



## hobbyheater (Jun 3, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Is that top picture suppose to be a river? Lol


 




Johnstone Strait. Some people  do  beachcomb their logs.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Is that top picture suppose to be a river? Lol


 
looks like tide marks, so close to the ocean
and the stones sure look like river wash stones

the trees/logs pile up all along the beaches and rivers in the PNW
killer surf and killer logs


----------



## ChadD (Jun 4, 2013)

180-200 "seasoned" hardwood cord


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow great picture and very interesting, thank you


----------



## willyswagon (Jun 4, 2013)

I just ordered 12 cords of mixed hard wood in 8' lengths. It will be mixed maple, the odd birch and the very odd beech.

If I pick it up "road side" (at his place) $95/ cord.

If I get it dropped off at my place $120/ cord.

I'll pay the extra bucks a have it dropped off in a pile at my place


----------



## fox9988 (Jun 4, 2013)

"seasoned" oak= $120 cord, usually delivered.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 4, 2013)

Spring and summer down here, $130 cord, after October $175, after Christmas for seasoned, "well good luck at about $250+ cord".  "mama says, snooze you loose"......


----------



## Newwave (Jun 5, 2013)

This spring I bought 6 cord, mixed oak, maple, ash.  Split, delivered and stacked---$750.  Local landscape center I bought 3 cord from last year.  Got to talking to him and worked out a deal where he would sell to me for same price he sells to seasonal firewood re-sellers--$100 per cord.  Charged me another $25 per cord for delivery and stacking.  I have no truck so I can't scrounge my own easily.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 5, 2013)

Newwave said:


> This spring I bought 6 cord, mixed oak, maple, ash. Split, delivered and stacked---$750. Local landscape center I bought 3 cord from last year. Got to talking to him and worked out a deal where he would sell to me for same price he sells to seasonal firewood re-sellers--$100 per cord. Charged me another $25 per cord for delivery and stacking. I have no truck so I can't scrounge my own easily.​


Make sure you stay on the good side of this person, I don't know what part of the world your at but unless you have a forest in your back yard, thats a "very" good price get what you can for the $$$.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> usually, just beer.....


Iv been burning for 5 years now and iv never had to buy any ,too much free stuff around here


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 5, 2013)

CSS around here is big bucks last I looked. It's over $350 in the Boston area, delivered


----------



## Applesister (Jun 5, 2013)

In NY, aside from the "great" deals on craigs list. Green cords are $150.00-180.00 sometimes a little lower. "Seasoned" is a different monkey. You will pay top dollar for seasoned in my area(Capital region) $180.00-300.00. A cord of Oak is 300.00 regardless of it being green or seasoned.

Log trucks usually charge 100.00 per cord and the trucks are 7-8 cord load capacity.
I do have a forest in my backyard and Im surrounded by 40 acres of apple trees and even though all the wood is "free" whenever I want it, after I factor property and school taxes, it's not so free.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jun 5, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I'm willing to take some, I don't even have any oak...:-(


Not sure where you are in NJ but NJ is just across the river from where I live -  Hunterdon County half way between Lambertville and Frenchtown. I'm on the PA side in Point Pleasant.

Come on over, there's more wood than we know what to do with and with space at a premium, while I love the warmth of oak, I dont have the space to store it long enough to season in addition to the 4 cords I need a year


----------



## maple1 (Jun 6, 2013)

$110-120/cord for loads of 8 foot lengths. $200 and up for c/s.


----------



## arbutus (Jun 6, 2013)

Roughly $90 per pulp cord, delivered in an 8 to 10 cord load.

Cut, split, delivered ranges from $50 to $80 a face cord depending on species and seasoning time.


----------



## brokenknee (Jun 6, 2013)

$700 bucks for 10 cord grapple load mostly oak some ash. I c/s/s myself. I have been told there are some Amish around that will cut and split for $25.00 a cord. I haven't checked into it yet, but may this year. It is being a really busy spring, adding an addition, putting in all new windows/doors and siding, along with a new roof. I have hired out the ruff framing of the addition and putting on a metal roof, but will be doing the rest myself (with the help of my son-in-law and nephew.)

The wife and I decided on a Harmam TL300 wood stove with all the trim. We will also be adding a Harman P68 pellet stove, also with all the trim. We are currently using an old Northern Leader wood furnace, burnd almost 12 (full) cords this year. Still burning sometimes at night to take off the chill. Will pick up both stoves in a couple of weeks, but will not have installed until this fall.

Yes I will upload pictures when installed, I am aware on the forum rule.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jun 6, 2013)

Tree length: $80/cord
4' length: $100/cord
18" rounds: $130/cord
C/S/Delivered: $200-$250/cord green
C/S/Delivered: $250-$275/cord "seasoned" HA!
C/S/Delivered: $300+/cord Kiln dried.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jun 7, 2013)

For me it's a little gasoline and "sweat equity" but, then again, I belong to Hardwoods for Humanity. Great organization and greener than a bunch of greenbacks!


----------



## katwillny (Jun 8, 2013)

depends when you get it. If i order it now it will probably be 150, if i order in September it will probably be 200, but if i wait until Nov or Dec, it will run close to 300 and its probably not seasoned.


----------



## HDRock (Jun 9, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Around here nobody seems to know what a cord of wood is. They say it is a cord and the price has been 45-50 the last couple years. That is about 1/3 of a cord.


 Yep , free wood to, if U see an add for,  free wood about 6 cords   that's about 2 cords


----------



## Sprinter (Jun 9, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Iv been burning for 5 years now and iv never had to buy any ,too much free stuff around here


----------



## Tuneighty (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiln Dried $145.00 / Cord Picked up
Delivered $165 or 2 for $330.00
Mostly everything else is $150.00 delivered (green.)

However Neighbor just told me he is dropping two huge maples and will ask the company to leave the wood


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jun 10, 2013)

$50 a rick (4 Foot by 8 foot)

I used 10 rick last winter but I cut it my self.


----------



## chazcarr (Jun 10, 2013)

$200 always for any type of wood, and it never really close to a full cord.  I keep trying and trying to find a good dealer.  The log lengths I got averaged out to about $180 a cord but there where so many nails in the wood I bought about $40 worth of chain, plus all the time I spent.  Right now though I can get one of those not really a cord of oak deliveries for about $170.  That is if it ever stops raining.


----------



## scroungerjeff (Jun 10, 2013)

We get about $150-175 for a cord of "seasoned" wood. That wood is not seasoned but we all know that. Lately a few local restaurants have wood fired ovens so I suppose someone is selling kiln dried wood. My wife and I had dinner at a nice restaurant last winter and they seated us right in front of the fireplace. Problem was, their wood just sizzled like wet bacon. The poor host had to keep adding paper to get it to burn. My wife just kept saying "let it go".


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 11, 2013)

jaychino415 said:


> How much does it cost for a cord in your neck of the woods? species?


 
1-1.5 cord costs me about a day of hard work plus all the other amortized costs associated with cutting and hauling wood.

Species varies - Doug Fir, Hemlock, alder, bigleaf maple. . .


----------



## Blazin (Jun 12, 2013)

We've got a couple guys here who sell C/S/D cottonwood for $100-$150.  But, the best deal is having a semi haul in a load of pine for $900.  That will net you approx. 16-20 cords (4x4x8). Obviously, that's not C/S/S.


----------

